

Oral History Interview with Steve Jobs - signa11
http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/comphist/sj1.html

======
maguay
I had never come across this interview before. Thanks for sharing!

The section about education is especially interesting. Fixing education would
fix so many parts of society. Amazing to read Steve Jobs' insight on this. He
doesn't want to throw technology at the problem, but recognizes it needs more
human touch. Amazing.

